# Shameless Self Promotion... Free Music!



## thefourthgeorge (Mar 7, 2011)

So my bluegrass/jug-punk/whathaveyou band played a winter party at the Black Butte Center for Railroad Culture and not only had a great time playing in the old wooden boxcar, we also got our whole set recorded. I finally got the files last week and took the time to pick out the best songs and turned it into a little EP to distribute to the world for free.

Gopher Snake is Ben on banjo, Jarred on guitar/banjo, and George on Washtub. We also have members who are not currently in the lineup but have been, and will be. We'll also jam damn near anyone. So here ya go!-

Gopher Snake-In a Boxcar EP
GS-IABEP.zip


P.S. We're thinking of organizing ourselves for a trip to play at folklife this year, although none of us have been, ever. Any tips/info appreciated!


----------



## Shade (Mar 7, 2011)

Hell yes, be at folklife man , me and my crew will be playing on stage, and vending , jam with us for sure


----------



## Out of Step (Mar 7, 2011)

The recordings sound pretty good man, thanks a lot for the .zip! 

Where/when is Folklife Shade? if it's in Seattle, I might try an head there, I'm in PA at the moment, but heading to WA for the gathering in a month or so, maybe sooner if Folklife is coming up.


----------



## Shade (Mar 7, 2011)

ya may 27-30th seattle under the space needle, look at my post from last year , search it it tells all about it


----------

